# ATI Tool 0.2.23 artifact scanning - 1 pixels don't match!



## ofn01 (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a new Sapphire Atlantis 9800 Pro
I have been running an Abit 9600XT fine for a while but decided to upgrade.

Running ATITools artifact scanning on the 9600XT only ever found one 'artifact' (one pixels don't match) when I was trying a bit of core overclocking (542mhz up from 500)

Running the artifact scanning on my new 9800 Pro though finds the same '1 pixels don't match' every time the test is run - in less than a minute! Sometimes if I look hard enough I can see a yellow or white pixel that is obviously wrong. (stock settings, no OC)

Running with the 'old scanning method' in 0.2.23 means that the scan runs much longer - but after about 15 mins finds 1 pixel that does not match.

Does this mean the card is likely to be faulty?   


(I have not tried much game playing - just a bit of doom3 (both game and timedemo), but it passes 3Dmark01, 03 and 05 fine as well as aquamark and it also passed about an hour of looping far cry's timedemo at 'very high' and also 3dmark01 looped for 9 hours overnight at very high settings.  Its only in ATITool that it finds a single pixel artifact - and I can see this one pixel sometimes when it reports it. )

I have the PSU cable plugged in, the PSU is a Fortron Source 300W with 3.3v@28A, 5v@30A and 12v@15A (though it says 18A on the PSU it says 15A on the website). I have a Prescott 3Ghz with HT and 1Gb Crucial value ram PC3200 and an MSI Neo2 865PE, 2 optical drives, one hdd, two case fans. Using Catalyst 5.1 drivers.


----------

